# Geht Jim Keller zu Intel?



## Oberst Klink (26. April 2018)

Mehrere Quellen berichten, dass der ehemalige Chefentwickler der CPU-Sparte von AMD, künftig für Intel arbeiten soll. 
Jim Keller hatte zuletzt bei Tesla die Entwicklung von AI-Chips fürs autonome Fahren übernommen und hat das Unternehmen jetzt wieder verlassen, scheinbar in Richtung Intel. 

Pikant ist das vor allem, weil Jim Keller maßgeblich für die Entwicklung des Athlon 64 sowie AMDs neuste CPU-Architektur Zen verantwortlich ist. 
Sollten die Infos stimmen, wäre das eine kleine Sensation. 

Quellen: AMD Zen & Athlon64 CPU Architect Jim Keller Joins Intel
Autopilot: Teslas Chipentwickler Jim Keller kundigt und geht zu Intel - Golem.de


----------



## EyRaptor (26. April 2018)

Spannend.


----------



## Rolk (26. April 2018)

Das er maßgeblich für die Zen-Architektur verantwortlich war wird aber gerne in Frage gestellt. Dazu war er zu kurz und vor allem zu spät bei AMD.


----------



## shadie (26. April 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Spannend.



Finde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so wirklich.
Solche "Abwanderungen" sind doch eigentlich ganz normal im Arbeitsleben 
Und grad in der IT Branche wechseln die "guten Mitarbeiter" gerne mal zur Konkurrenz wenn Sie genug löhnt.


----------



## Don-71 (26. April 2018)

Jetzt ist das offiziell, ich kann es echt nicht glauben, dass mus ich estmal verdauen, für mich ist das "Verrat"!

Jim Keller Joins Intel to Lead Silicon Engineering | Intel Newsroom


----------



## RyzA (26. April 2018)

Er war doch schon mal von AMD weg und bei Apple: Jim Keller (engineer) - Wikipedia


----------



## Schaffe89 (26. April 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist das offiziell, ich kann es echt nicht glauben, dass mus ich estmal verdauen, für mich ist das "Verrat"!



Ja, sperrt ihn in den Keller ein.
Als ob Ryzen ohne ihn soviel schlechter geworden wäre, wenn man sich mal das Entwicklungsteam um Ryzen mal anschaut.
Mit Verrat hat das eher wenig bis gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## Atma (26. April 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ja, sperrt ihn in den Keller ein.
> Als ob Ryzen ohne ihn soviel schlechter geworden wäre, wenn man sich mal das Entwicklungsteam um Ryzen mal anschaut.
> Mit Verrat hat das eher wenig bis gar nichts zu tun.


Lass ihn. Die Hard AMD Fans fühlen sich immer sofort verraten, wenn eine Führungsperson zur Konkurrenz wechselt . Dabei ist das in der Branche und vor allem in den USA völlig normal.


----------



## turbosnake (27. April 2018)

Ob er nur bei Tesla war, weil er nicht früher zu Intel durfte?


----------



## Zappaesk (27. April 2018)

Wohl kaum, er wird dahin gehen, wo es aus seiner Sicht eine spannende Aufgabe gibt.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist das offiziell, ich kann es echt nicht glauben, dass mus ich estmal verdauen, für mich ist das "Verrat"!



Das ist der erbärmlichste Kommentar seit langem! 

Das ist kein Verrat, sondern eben eine Entscheidung die man aus verschiedenen Gründen trifft. Es ist halt so, dass wenn man als Fachmann die Firma wechselt, dass dies immer zum Konkurrenten gehen muss - wohin denn sonst?

Ausserhalb von Fanboykreisen und erst recht in Arbeitnehmerkreisen ist dieses Lagerdenken völlig außen vor! Ich kenne eine Menge Leute, die beim direkten Wettbewerb meines Arbeitgebers arbeiten (bis in den engsten Freundes- und Familienkreis hinein) und sogar einige Leute, die zwischen den Entwicklungsabteilungen dieser beiden Firmen gewechselt haben. Deswegen habe ich weder den Kontakt abgebrochen, noch verhalte ich mich ihnen gegenüber anders.

Es gibt auch kein feindseliges Verhalten der Firmen untereinander, sondern eine gesunde Konkurrenz inklusive gemeinsamer Projekte und Aktivitäten. Sowas wie ein "Krieg" der zwischen im Wettbewerb stehenden Firmen herrscht, wie es hier immer wieder von einzelnen heraufbeschworen wird, entspringt eher der pupertären Fantasie einzelner, als dass es das in Wirklichkeit gibt. Normal geht man sachlich und freundlich miteinander um.


----------



## EyRaptor (27. April 2018)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wohl kaum, er wird dahin gehen, wo es aus seiner Sicht eine spannende Aufgabe gibt.



Jep. Kommt mir auch so vor.

Soll ja Menschen geben, die recht häufig die Firma wechseln, um sich z.B. neuen/anderen Herausforderungen anzunehmen.


----------



## Zappaesk (27. April 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Soll ja Menschen geben, die recht häufig die Firma wechseln, um sich z.B. neuen/anderen Herausforderungen anzunehmen.



und das ist auch gut so


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2018)

Ich denke die "restlichen" Ingeneure von AMD haben das Know How und die Intelligenz Zen weiter zu entwickeln. Deswegen wird es wohl nicht so schlimm sein.


----------



## DKK007 (27. April 2018)

Bei Intel könnte er also an Icelake arbeiten, nachdem sich Cannonlake wohl auf 2019 verschiebt. 

Quartalszahlen: Intel verschiebt 10-nm-Fertigung erneut deutlich - ComputerBase


----------



## Killermarkus81 (27. April 2018)

Intel entwickelt sich zum FC Bayern der IT Branche.
Nach Raja nun Keller,als nächstes kommt Lisa .

Seit letztere AMD führt, bringt das Unternehmen nicht nur tolle Produkte hervor,sondern wirkt im allgemeinen professioneller und hat in den letzten Monaten viele Sympathie Punkte bei mir gesammelt.

Bezüglich Keller's Einfluss auf Ryzen, kann hier wohl keiner richtig und verifizierbar beantworten, da die Wahrheit nur die AMD Ingenieure und Keller selbst kennen!
Ich für meinen Teil glaube einfach, dass genannte Person zumindest diverse Denkanstöße geliefert hat, die dann von anderen vielen klugen Köpfen verfeinert und ausgearbeitet wurden. 
Es wäre vermutlich ungerecht und illusorisch zu glauben, dass eine Person eine so komplexe und vielschichtige Thematik bearbeiten, aber zumindest die Marschrichtung vorgeben kann.
So gesehen ist der Einfluss doch sehr groß...siehe aktuelle GPU Lage bei AMD an!

Nichts desto trotz interpretiere ich diese Nachricht positiv. 
AMD hat wieder Anschluss im CPU Sektor gefunden, aber hüben wie drüben bleiben die technologischen Sprünge aus und es findet eher eine Evolution statt Revolution statt.
Ich hätte nichts dagegen das durch Synergien und unterstützt durch die finanziellen Möglichkeiten eine neue Generation entstehen könnte, die die Leistungsfähigkeit wie beim Wechsel auf die Core Architektur steigern würde.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. April 2018)

Dann kann man die übernächste Intelgeneration ja vielleicht wieder empfehlen. Bis dahin hat Ryzen eindeutig die Nase vorn.


----------



## Don-71 (27. April 2018)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wohl kaum, er wird dahin gehen, wo es aus seiner Sicht eine spannende Aufgabe gibt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anscheinend hast du es nicht so mit deutschen Satzzeichen, wie einige andere auch!
Das Wort Verrat steht in "", ich hätte dort auch Loyalität reinschreiben können!

Keller hat immer bei Konkurrenten zu Intel gearbeitet, er ist ja 2012 zu AMD zurück gekommen, um mitzuhelfen das sinkende Schiff zu retten, was ja auch gelungen ist.
Meine Befürchtung ist viel eher, das es jetzt Intel macht wie der FC Bayern und den Konkurrenten auch noch alle klugen Köpfe nimmt, damit wird ein fast Monopolist, dann noch unangreifbarer, für den Kunden wird es teuerer und es findet kein Wettbewerb mehr statt.
Keller weiß sehr genau wie der Markt und Wettbewerb in Sachen CPU (auf alle Felder bezogen) aussieht.

Übrigens mag ja Loyalität bei Großkonzernen verpönt sein, und die Leute gehen dahin, wo sie persönlich den meisten Mamon bekommen, ich kann dir aber aus eigener langjähriger Erfahrung sagen, dass das im Bereich Mittelständler völlig anders aussieht, dort werden Produktüberzeugung und Loyalität der Mitarbeiter honoriert und geschätzt, Leute die zur *direkten* Konkurrenz gehen, sind dann eher unten durch!


----------



## Decrypter (27. April 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich denke die "restlichen" Ingeneure von AMD haben das Know How und die Intelligenz Zen weiter zu entwickeln. Deswegen wird es wohl nicht so schlimm sein.



Das mag ja so sein. Aber Mr. Keller kennt die grundlegende Architektur, auf welche die ZEN Prozessoren bestehen, sicherlich sehr gut. Und bringt somit sehr viel Insiderwissen über die aktuelle AMD Prozessoren Generation direkt mit zum Hauptkonkurrenten Intel. AMD dürfte da sicherlich not amused drüber sein.

Grundsätzlich ist es natürlich völlig legitim, wenn Angestellte zwischen konkurrierenden Unternehmen wechseln. Aber es ist immer brisant, wenn Mitarbeiter, die ein aktuelles Produkt mit entwickelt haben oder gar dafür verantwortlich zeichnen, dann innerhalb eines kurzen Zeitraumes zur Konkurrenz wechseln. Normalerweise sind in den Arbeitsverträgen auch immer Klauseln enthalten, die sowas für ein Zeitraum XY untersagen.
Auch hier in DE ist es fast immer der Fall, das verantwortliche Mitarbeiter, oder Mitarbeiter mit umfassenen Kenntnissen von Firmeninterna zeitnah freigestellt werden, wenn diese ihr Arbeitsverhältnis selber beenden. Das wird ja auch nur gemacht, damit weitere Interna ab dem Zeitpunkt der Kündigung dem abgehenden Mitarbeiter verschlossen bleibt. Ein eigentlich ganz normaler Vorgang bei Führungs und/oder verantwortlichen Personen in Unternehmen.

Jim Keller hat AMD ja schon einige Zeit vor Release der ZEN CPUs verlassen. In welcher Position er auch immer bei AMD gewesen ist. Aber sicherlich hat AMD ihn damals nicht geholt, um nur Mitläufer im Entwicklungsteam von ZEN zu sein. Sondern wohl viel mehr, da Jim Keller einen herausragenden Ruf als Entwickler von Architekturen besitzt und dieses mit dem Athlon auch schon eindrucksvoll unter Beweis gestellt hat. Somit kann man davon ausgehen, das Jim Keller schon in einer verantwortlichen Position an der Architektur von ZEN mitgewirkt hat. Das verbliebene Team hat nach seinem Fortgang dann ZEN1 den letzten Feinschliff gegeben und auch ganz sicher genug Fachwissen, um die ZEN Architektur weiter entsprechend zu optimieren.

Würde AMD jetzt an einer komplett anderen Architektur feilen,  (was ja mitunter auch schon durchaus möglich ist, da dieses ja einiges an Zeit dauert, um von Entwurf bis zum ersten wirklich funktionierenden produzierten Prototypen zu gelangen), die dann auch zeitnah erscheint, wäre so ein Wechsel überhaupt kein Thema. Aber dem ist ja eigentlich nicht der Fall. Vielmehr stehen mit ZEN 2 und ZEN 3 ja noch CPUs an, die weiterhin auf der grundlegenden Architektur basieren, die Jim Keller mit Sicherheit mit entwickelt hat. Insofern ist sein Wechsel zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt zum direkten Konkurrenten Intel schon ein wenig heikel anzusehen.


----------



## DARPA (27. April 2018)

Jim Keller schrieb:
			
		

> The world will be a very different place in the next decade as a result  of where computing is headed. I am excited to join the Intel team to  build the future of CPUs, GPUs, accelerators and other products for the  data-centric computing era.


Interessant, dass er scheinbar überall mitschraubt.

Wär aber auch nicht schlecht, wenn nebenbei noch ein schöner 3D Render Apparat abfällt ^^


----------



## Verminaard (28. April 2018)

OMG die großen boesen Player einer Branche: Intel, Nvidia, FC Bayern....
Die die nur den kleineren etwas wegnehmen und nichts selbst hervorbringen?
Selbstverstaendlich hat AMD Personal ausschliesslich aus eigener Ausbildung. BVB, Schalke und Wolfsburg sind ja Musterbeispiele an Nachwuchsarbeit und werben absolut nichts bei anderen bzw. kleineren Vereinen ab.


Welche Motivation Herr Jim Keller auch immer hat, moege er weiterhin großartiges leisten!
Es gibt viele Gruende Arbeitgeber zu wechseln. Fehlende Herausforderungen, vielleicht geht man nicht mehr ganz so konform mit Unternehmensentscheidungen, oder es gibt Kollegen die einem das Leben unsinnigerweise schwer machen. Natuerlich kann es auch Geld sein. Ist sogar ein großer Motivator imho. Was anscheinend einige Verkennen, ist das man hier Lebenszeit eintauscht. Ich strebe auch das Maximum an dem, was in meinen Moeglichkeiten liegt im Austausch zu meiner Zeit. 
Es muss aber immer das Gesamtpaket stimmen.
Mir persoenlich bringt das meiste Geld nichts, wenn ich mich bei meiner Arbeit nur aergere, und/oder mit Kollegen nicht klarkomme. etc etc etc

Das aber bitte hat jeder schoen fuer sich selbst zu entscheiden. Und es hat kein Mensch auf dieser Welt das Recht darueber zu urteilen.

Wenn ein Neymar von Barcelona nach Paris wechselt, ist es doch sein Bier. Vielleicht war er nie die Nummer 1 bei Barcelona, viellecht bekommt er jetzt ungleich mehr Geld.
Vielleicht ist es auch nur einfach seine eigene (und die seiner Berater, die wollen ja auch bezahlt werden) Entscheidung und geht halt niemanden wirklich was an.


----------



## Gysi1901 (28. April 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist das offiziell, ich kann es echt nicht glauben, dass mus ich estmal verdauen, für mich ist das "Verrat"!


Wie kann man nur so realitätsfremd sein. Es geht hier nicht um Heilsbringer gegen Oberschurke, wir leben weder in Hollywood noch in einer biblischen Sage.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ja, sperrt ihn in den Keller ein.


Ich glaube, das ist nicht nötig. Keller ist ja bereits in seinem Körper gefangen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Übrigens mag ja Loyalität bei Großkonzernen verpönt sein, und die Leute gehen dahin, wo sie persönlich den meisten Mamon bekommen, ich kann dir aber aus eigener langjähriger Erfahrung sagen, dass das im Bereich Mittelständler völlig anders aussieht, dort werden Produktüberzeugung und Loyalität der Mitarbeiter honoriert und geschätzt, Leute die zur *direkten* Konkurrenz gehen, sind dann eher unten durch!


Sämtliche Statistiken zeigen unisono, dass die größten Gehaltssprünge durch Wechsel des Unternehmens zu Stande kommen, gerade auch im Mittelstand. Ein Stein im Brett beim Chef und Beförderungen bringen im Schnitt längst nicht so viel wie Unternehmenswechsel, die Zahlen lügen nicht.

Seine Mitarbeiter honoriert man in unserer Gesellschaft mit Geld. Wenn das eigene Unternehmen dann weniger bietet als andere, kann es mit der Wertschätzung von Produktüberzeugung und Loyalität nicht so weit her sein.


----------



## Gysi1901 (28. April 2018)

Bitte löschen, Doppelpost.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. April 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> ....Meine Befürchtung ist viel eher, das es jetzt Intel macht wie der FC Bayern und den Konkurrenten auch noch alle klugen Köpfe nimmt, damit wird ein fast Monopolist, dann noch unangreifbarer, für den Kunden wird es teuerer und es findet kein Wettbewerb mehr statt....


Der Unterschied ist, bei Spielen wird es langweilig, die leben vom Spiel miteinander
und man braucht mehrere gute Teams.

Bei Produkten will ich etwas gutes, da brauche ich nicht drei Firmen, die parallel
dasselbe entwickeln. Der nächste Spung ist aber eh der Quantenrechner, der in
immer greifbare Nähe kommt. Siziliumrechner sind genauso tot wie Dieselmotoren.
Hält sich noch zwanzig Jahre, dann wird es abgelöst.
Flagship-Projekt: Milliarden-Euro-Quantenprojekt nimmt Form an - Spektrum der Wissenschaft


----------



## Elsathar (29. April 2018)

Jetzt auch auf der Main, und mit ein paar Hintergrundinfos gespickt  Zen-Chefarchitekt Jim Keller wechselt von Tesla zu Intel


----------



## Zappaesk (30. April 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das Wort Verrat steht in "", ich hätte dort auch Loyalität reinschreiben können!



Was genauso lächerlich wäre. Warum sollte man zu einem ehemaligen Arbeitgeber Loyalität empfinden und nicht zu dessen Konkurrenten wechseln? Keller wechselt recht häufig den Arbeitgeber. Es scheint so, als ob er immer dorthin geht, wo es eine spannende Aufgabe für ihn gibt. Das ist legitim und nicht zu beanstanden, weder moralisch noch sonst irgendwie. 

Loyalität ist angebracht, solange man bei einer Firma arbeitet, hinterher darf sowas keine Rolle mehr spielen. Die Firma hat ihn für eine bestimmte Aufgabe bezahlt und wenn er das gemacht hat und geht, dann sind die quitt. Er hat Geld und seinen Spaß und AMD hat das Ergebnis seiner Arbeit. Soll er jetzt aufhören das zu tun was ihm Spaß macht und was er kann, nur weil er das bei einem Konkurrenten machen muss? 

Die Firmen bei denen er war sind im Prinzip alles Konkurrenten. Warum ist Intel jetzt böser als Tesla, bei denen er Hardware für autonomes Fahren (vermutlich in enger Zusammenarbeit mit Nvidia(!)) entwickelt hat? Deine Aufteilung (der Welt?) in Gut und Böse und der vielbeschworene Kampf der Firmen ist extrem kleinkariert!



Don-71 schrieb:


> Keller hat immer bei Konkurrenten zu Intel gearbeitet, er ist ja 2012 zu AMD zurück gekommen, um mitzuhelfen das sinkende Schiff zu retten, was ja auch gelungen ist.



Du glaubst im Ernst er ist immer zu Firmen gegangen, die in Konkurrenz zu Intel standen, weil er die bekämpfen wollte?! Er hat auch immer bei Konkurrenten von VIA gearbeitet! Ich glaube das ist sein Hauptgegner!

Btw er ist bestimmt nicht zu AMD zurückgekommen um denen aus Sentimentalität zu helfen, sondern weil es da eben eine geile Herausforderung gegeben hat! Alles andere wäre zutiefst naiv!



Don-71 schrieb:


> Keller weiß sehr genau wie der Markt und Wettbewerb in Sachen CPU (auf alle Felder bezogen) aussieht.



Und jetzt meinst er müsse die alte britische Leitlinie der Balance of Power verfolgen und quasi als Robin Hood vom Silicon Valley immer den Schwachen helfen? Warum denn?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Übrigens mag ja Loyalität bei Großkonzernen verpönt sein, und die Leute gehen dahin, wo sie persönlich den meisten Mamon bekommen, ich kann dir aber aus eigener langjähriger Erfahrung sagen, dass das im Bereich Mittelständler völlig anders aussieht, dort werden Produktüberzeugung und Loyalität der Mitarbeiter honoriert und geschätzt, Leute die zur *direkten* Konkurrenz gehen, sind dann eher unten durch!



Das hat nix mit Großunternehmen oder Mittelstand zu tun. Langjährige Mitarbeiter, die stolz auf ihre Produkte sind, gibts überall. In Stuttgart kennt z.B. jeder den Spruch "Halt dei Gosch, i schaff beim Bosch" - kein Mittelständler, sondern eine der größten Firmen überhaupt...

Das abschätzige Reden über den Marktbegleiter (so heißt das ja heutzutage) oder gar das Anfeinden von Mitarbeitern, die wechseln hat eher was mit dem eigenen Weltbild, des Bildungsniveaus oder sonstiger Dinge zu tun. Findet sich denke ich in erster Linie bei Gewerblichen (soll nicht despektierlich gemeint sein) und da eben bei den eher einfach ausgebildeten. 

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich arbeite auch seit 99 beim gleichen Arbeitgeber und habe bislang allen Headhuntern standhaft getrotzt. Aber eben vor allem, weil ich da wo ich bin, gerne bin, eine interessante Aufgabe habe, gut verdiene und keine Veranlassung habe zu wechseln. Wenn da mal was tolles käme, dann wäre aber bestimmt Loyalität kein Hinderungsgrund!


----------



## Cuddleman (1. Mai 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist das offiziell, ich kann es echt nicht glauben, dass mus ich estmal verdauen, für mich ist das "Verrat"!
> 
> Jim Keller Joins Intel to Lead Silicon Engineering | Intel Newsroom



Warum? 
Nur weil er die freie Wahl des Arbeitgebers ausnutzt?
Danach müßten ja die Hälfte der arbeitenden Erdbevölkerung "Verräter" sein!


----------



## Zappaesk (1. Mai 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bei Produkten will ich etwas gutes, da brauche ich nicht drei Firmen, die parallel dasselbe entwickeln.



Du hast ganz offensichtlich nicht verstanden wie Entwicklung oder Wettbewerb funktioniert!
Etwas gutes gibt es NUR weil es mehrere parallel entwickeln.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Mai 2018)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Du hast ganz offensichtlich nicht verstanden wie Entwicklung oder Wettbewerb funktioniert!.


Ich entwickle seit fünfundzwanzig Jahren technische Produkte in der Automobilindustrie und ist sehe nur Mängel, zu wenig Geld und halbentwickelte Produkte. Natürlich beflügelt Wettbewerb. Der Wettbewerb sind aber die eigenen alten Produkte, das vergessen viele. Warum sollte man seinen alten Prozessor, der zwanzig Jahre hält, austauschen, wenn der neue nicht min. 50% schneller ist. Es lohnt also auch für eine Firma, möglichst schnell und gut zu entwickeln. Zwei Firmen wie AMD und Intel reichen doch, um sich gegenseitig anzutreiben, warum sollten wir die Ingenieure der beiden Firmen auf zwanzig kleine Firmen aufteilen. Was würde dann in Summe herauskommen? Oder wir müssten zehnmal mehr Entwickler einstellen, um alle zwanzig Firmen gut auszustatten. Aber was würde das mit den Preisen machen?


----------



## Zappaesk (1. Mai 2018)

25 Jahre Erfahrung und es immer noch nicht begriffen...

Ich entwickle erst seit 20 Jahren Fahrzeuggetriebe, stelle aber fest, dass jeder unserer Wettbewerber und Kunden in dem Bereich tolle Ideen und Entwicklungen macht. Ideen, die man selbst nicht so gehabt hätte, die aber eben auch die eigenen Produkte verbessern. Das treibt alle an. 
Kosten werden dadurch nicht hochgetrieben, weil pro Produkt eben nur eine bestimmte Teamgröße sinnig ist und mehr Leute nur zur Selbsthemmung führen. So macht es wenig Sinn einen Handschalter mit mehr als 3-5 Entwicklern zu machen, während ein Automat / DKG gerne auch schonmal an 3-stelligen Teamgrößen kratzt. Das aufzublasen macht das Produkt nicht besser, sonder erhöht allenfalls die Blindleistung. Die Kosten bleiben also auch da wo sie eben sind, egal wie viele Wettbewerber es gibt. Dazu werden die Produktzyklen im harten Wettbewerb kürzer und der Fortschritt schreitet schneller voran.

Was mangelnde Wettbewerber verursachen kann man an den ehemaligen Ostprodukten sehen. Der Trabi war dabei auch nicht wirklich ein Schnäppchen, trotz hoffnungslos veralteter Technik.


----------

